# Benny & Emma have a special reveal....



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi! It’s me, Emma! My brother and I took a trip to the groomers last week.. Mommy said our haircuts came at a great time because my brother and I have some news to share…..

















Um…Benny?? Can you please join me for the news we have to share???









Much better. Thank you for joining Benny.
Ok…now for our news. To our SM family that we have been a part of for over 5 years now….our Mom and Dad are adding to our little family! Here’s a picture of the upcoming new addition……












Nope not a maltese! It’s a baby!!! Our Mom and Dad are having their first baby!!!! Our new brother or sister will be joining us around August 16, 2012. Mommy had a few rough weeks in the beginning, but she is feeling great now. We are doing a great job at taking good care of her and her little baby bump!

Especially me, Emma. I couldn’t be more excited!











Hi girls! It’s been a tough secret to keep for the past few weeks. I couldn’t withhold the news from my SM family much longer. I am very happy to announce that Erik and I are indeed expecting. And for those wondering…NO it didn’t happen in Hawaii LOL! But it did happen right when we came home. It took me awhile to feel ready for motherhood. Erik and I will be married 5 years this year. I just turned 32. It’s time. 

I had a tough few weeks in the beginning, but I’m feeling great now! I have been getting weekly acupuncture to help w/morning sickness and I’m back to running and having no sickness at all! My doctor gave me the ok to continue w/working out being I was a runner prior to getting pregnant. We had our 11 week ultrasound and the baby was waving at us. Such an amazing feeling. In about 4 more weeks our doctor said he should be able to tell us what we are having! I’m feeling PINK! But you never know. 

It’s wonderful to be able to share this journey with all of you. So many of you have seen me get B&E, get married and go through many tough losses. I’m so happy to be able to share this happy news and this upcoming part of my life with all of you!!! 

XO! 
Love always, 
Tammy


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am new to the SM group but Congratulations!!! Motherhood is a wonderful experience. I am mom to two boys - ages 5 and 12. Your little fluffs are so cute and I love the way you introduced your big news here on the SM site incorporating your two fluff babies. Just precious!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Tammy - I just loved your reveal. Benny and Emma did a super job. :chili: And I already knew the news. :blush: Some of those gifts I gave to Tammy at her house last week included a couple of little baby gifts. :tender: As you already know I'm so happy that you're starting the rest of your family. You'll be such a fabulous mom. It's so terrific seeing you and Erin starting this chapter in your lives.:chili::chili: Love to you and Erik and Benny and Emma. :drinkupnon-alcoholic) I'm anxious to find out if it's pink or blue...I have to start knitting. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Tammy - congratulations!! I love the way you did the reveal with the pups. Very imaginative, and the expressions on their faces go with what they are saying. Glad you doing better with the morning sickness too! That can be rough. Great news!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Tammy, 

I couldn't be happier for you and Erik (but you already knew that). Just think - at puppy party 2013 we will each have dogs and children in tow (I just hope Pat is ok with the fact that I just signed her up for yet another party)!

From a new mom to an expecting one - there will be tough days and days when you feel overwhelmed with the idea of being a parent but you will get through it and I know in my deepest of hearts that you will make a fantastic mom (and Erik an amazing Dad)! I'm here if you ever need to vent or mommy-brag :wub:

I too can't wait to find out if little C will have a Jersey girl friend or dude friend!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Babies are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, Congratulations!!!!!! Loved your presentation, it looks like Benny is smiling in the 4th picture. Sooooo cute.
Seems to be the trend around here lately to wait for the big surprise at delivery, esp for the first baby.
I went to two showers recently, one a known boy, the other a girl and all they got was Baby clothes, tons and tons of clothes and no equipement, supplies ,toys etc. Lots of stuffed animals too,but not a lot of useful all around things. I felt bad for the Moms' what do you do with 60 3-6 mo outfits?:w00t:.
What a fun exciting time for you!!!!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

babycake7 said:


> I am new to the SM group but Congratulations!!! Motherhood is a wonderful experience. I am mom to two boys - ages 5 and 12. Your little fluffs are so cute and I love the way you introduced your big news here on the SM site incorporating your two fluff babies. Just precious!


 Welcome to SM! And thank you!!! 


Snowbody said:


> Tammy - I just loved your reveal. Benny and Emma did a super job. :chili: And I already knew the news. :blush: Some of those gifts I gave to Tammy at her house last week included a couple of little baby gifts. :tender: As you already know I'm so happy that you're starting the rest of your family. You'll be such a fabulous mom. It's so terrific seeing you and Erin starting this chapter in your lives.:chili::chili: Love to you and Erik and Benny and Emma. :drinkupnon-alcoholic) I'm anxious to find out if it's pink or blue...I have to start knitting. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


 I had the reveal saved on my computer. I emailed you today and then talked to Erin earlier about when to reveal. I just couldn't take it any longer! Called Erik before I revealed and he said it was ok to tell the world. I just love my baby's gifts that you brought last week!:wub: You were the first one to shower our baby with presents! You're gonna be such a special Aunt Sue! Love you!!


LuvMyBoys said:


> Tammy - congratulations!! I love the way you did the reveal with the pups. Very imaginative, and the expressions on their faces go with what they are saying. Glad you doing better with the morning sickness too! That can be rough. Great news!


 Thank you! It was tough coming up with something cute and different. But couldn't imagine revealing the news without B&E a part of it!


Hunter's Mom said:


> Tammy,
> 
> I couldn't be happier for you and Erik (but you already knew that). Just think - at puppy party 2013 we will each have dogs and children in tow (I just hope Pat is ok with the fact that I just signed her up for yet another party)!
> 
> ...


 Erin my toots....you have been such a support! Love that our babies will grow up on SM together. Such excitement for us both!!!!!! None of this would have been the same without you a part of it!!!! :wub:


Furbabies mom said:


> Congratulations!!! Babies are WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thank you!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Congrats Tammy! How exciting! I know B&E will love having a little baby brother or sister :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful news, Tammy! I'm so happy for you and Erik. B&E did a wonderful job introducing their new little sibling.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation Tammy, what great news. I can see how thrilled Benny and Emma are with the way they showed off their new baby's photo:wub:.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

wonderful news.congrats hun.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you ))))))) awesome times ahead. Benny and Emma you look amazing, how fun for you two to get to play with a precious little human.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:chili((((Tammy))))) That's the most exciting news I've heard all day!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!:chili:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm ECSTATIC for you Tammy! I'm also thrilled to have another SM baby! I so loved being able to follow sweet baby Conor's journey into this world, and can't wait to do the same for your little jellybean  

Benny and Emma-I think you will be such fabulous big siblings! Congratulations!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I just saw this on Facebook, and I am tickled "PINK" for both of you Tammy! I can't think of a better Mommy then you. And B&E will be the best fur sibs ever!! How fun, we now have another new arrival to look forward too! (I am also "expecting." I am getting a new Grandson in April!!)


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhhh....how wonderful for you guys! Congrats!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: I knew it!!!! woohoo!!!:chili:

....and this...my friends, is why the puppy party is going to be on June 9th instead of the 26th!!!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG OMG OMG!!!! What exciting news!!! It didn't take much from when you decided you wanted to become a skin baby mommy until it actually happened! Hurray! I'm so excited for you and Erik and for B&E too! :w00t: I think they're going to be awesome siblings!!!! :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Tammy! what a beautiful reveal, how exciting!!! even though I guessed already,:thumbsup: glad you finally spilled the beans. You're going to be a wonderful mom! XOXO ...and aren't these are the sweetest pics of B&E?!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Maybe you'll have twins so Benny and Emma can each have one to play with:aktion033:C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations Tammy . We wish you a healthy pregnancy with a healthy baby! Find a great Pediatrician you feel comfortable with before baby is born


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS! And what an adorable reveal! I'm very happy for you and excited to be able to share this journey as a member of the wonderful SM community. Have you been thinking of names yet?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Whew! I'm SO glad you finally told everyone. It was so hard keeping baby C a secret but with you, for some reason there were so many times I almost posted something that would have given it away. And my sweet Tammy...the queen of presentation...you did NOT disappoint in your reveal! LOVE IT! I'm so excited for you and someday I'm going to have to move out there so I can be a near by Aunt to baby C and little pink or blue L. I'm feeling pink too btw. And LOVE Emma's new cut!! I'm sooooo happy for you! You and Erik are going to be such fantastic parents. xoxo


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats, Tammy ! There is nothing like the excitement of the first baby!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations Tammy!!!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh wow~~...CONGRATS!!!!

Btw, your fur babies are too precious!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations Tammy....:dothewave: You take such nice pictures of your beautiful babies.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tammy -- you already know how excited I am for you, Erik and B&E. Fabulous news!!! 

And if you have a little girl -- maybe she will grow up to marry Conor. Wouldn't that be special. LOL

Seriously -- take care of yourself and don't overdo.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I saw the news on Facebook first,Again congrats Tammy and Erik. This will be a wonderful time of your life,and you will be great parents.:chili::chili:


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations! :w00t:

I'm sure B&E will be great big siblings


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Congardulations Godbless your little family 


Anna xo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow, Congratulations!!!!!! Loved your presentation, it looks like Benny is smiling in the 4th picture. Sooooo cute.
> Seems to be the trend around here lately to wait for the big surprise at delivery, esp for the first baby.
> I went to two showers recently, one a known boy, the other a girl and all they got was Baby clothes, tons and tons of clothes and no equipement, supplies ,toys etc. Lots of stuffed animals too,but not a lot of useful all around things. I felt bad for the Moms' what do you do with 60 3-6 mo outfits?:w00t:.
> What a fun exciting time for you!!!!!:wub:


THank you! I can't wait to find out what we are having. One of my close friends volunteered to help me register for the necessities. Thank goodness but I have no clue about babies! Lots to learn!


Orla said:


> Congrats Tammy! How exciting! I know B&E will love having a little baby brother or sister :wub:


Thanks Orla!


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What wonderful news, Tammy! I'm so happy for you and Erik. B&E did a wonderful job introducing their new little sibling.


hehe Thanks Linda XO!


lynda said:


> Congratulation Tammy, what great news. I can see how thrilled Benny and Emma are with the way they showed off their new baby's photo:wub:.


Thanks Lynda.....I think B&E did a good job too!


frankie said:


> wonderful news.congrats hun.


:wub:


silverhaven said:


> Oh WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you ))))))) awesome times ahead. Benny and Emma you look amazing, how fun for you two to get to play with a precious little human.


AWW Thanks! They are gonnn have their paws full w/a baby!


MoonDog said:


> :chili((((Tammy))))) That's the most exciting news I've heard all day!!! I'm so happy for you!!! Congratulations!!!!!:chili:


*blush* thanks!


RudyRoo said:


> I'm ECSTATIC for you Tammy! I'm also thrilled to have another SM baby! I so loved being able to follow sweet baby Conor's journey into this world, and can't wait to do the same for your little jellybean
> 
> Benny and Emma-I think you will be such fabulous big siblings! Congratulations!


Thank you! Yes Baby C got SM psyched about babies. Will be sweet to have our SM family follow along w/our baby! Erin did such a good job at keeping everyone a part of it. I have a lot to learn from her!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I just saw this on Facebook, and I am tickled "PINK" for both of you Tammy! I can't think of a better Mommy then you. And B&E will be the best fur sibs ever!! How fun, we now have another new arrival to look forward too! (I am also "expecting." I am getting a new Grandson in April!!)


So sweet Pam!!! Thank you!!! I hope being a good Mommy comes naturally. So crazy to imagine myself a Mama!

and CONGRATS to you!!!! Expecting a Grandson!!!!! SOOOO happy for you!!!


Summergirl73 said:


> Ahhhh....how wonderful for you guys! Congrats!!!!


:wub::wub:


The A Team said:


> :chili: I knew it!!!! woohoo!!!:chili:
> 
> ....and this...my friends, is why the puppy party is going to be on June 9th instead of the 26th!!!


You were so sweet to change the date. My Mom reserved the weekend of the 24th for my shower. She knows how busy June gets so she chose that weekend bc I told her the puppy party is usually early June! So sweet of you Pat to change me it for me. :wub: No margaritas for me at your house this year though. Man....I'm gonna have some belly in June. You ready for this!?:w00t:


Bibu said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! What exciting news!!! It didn't take much from when you decided you wanted to become a skin baby mommy until it actually happened! Hurray! I'm so excited for you and Erik and for B&E too! :w00t: I think they're going to be awesome siblings!!!! :wub:


It happened FAST for us! I really was shocked! Thought it would take 6 months to a year. Never did I think it would take 6 weeks since our initial "let's try to make a baby." 


Maglily said:


> Tammy! what a beautiful reveal, how exciting!!! even though I guessed already,:thumbsup: glad you finally spilled the beans. You're going to be a wonderful mom! XOXO ...and aren't these are the sweetest pics of B&E?!


Thanks Aunt Bren! Think baby will have a snookie poof of hair?! hehe! Yup you've known awhile now. Now you can tell of Canada LOL! Love ya!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Piccolina said:


> Maybe you'll have twins so Benny and Emma can each have one to play with:aktion033:C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S


My Mom once saw a psychic who said I would have twins. First thing I asked the doctor was how many babies he saw! Confirmed...it's just one!:wub:


hoaloha said:


> Congratulations Tammy . We wish you a healthy pregnancy with a healthy baby! Find a great Pediatrician you feel comfortable with before baby is born


Yes! lots to do! Must find a great pediatrician! 


socalyte said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! And what an adorable reveal! I'm very happy for you and excited to be able to share this journey as a member of the wonderful SM community. Have you been thinking of names yet?


Have some names but I'll more serious next month when I know what I'm having. I have way more girl names than boys:blush: I'll do a name thread soon enough!


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Whew! I'm SO glad you finally told everyone. It was so hard keeping baby C a secret but with you, for some reason there were so many times I almost posted something that would have given it away. And my sweet Tammy...the queen of presentation...you did NOT disappoint in your reveal! LOVE IT! I'm so excited for you and someday I'm going to have to move out there so I can be a near by Aunt to baby C and little pink or blue L. I'm feeling pink too btw. And LOVE Emma's new cut!! I'm sooooo happy for you! You and Erik are going to be such fantastic parents. xoxo


I love my Crystal! You can tell the world now! No more keeping your lips sealed!:chili: And I'm glad you liked the reveal! Been thinking how to reveal to SM since I found out I was pregnant! 

And if you can't move close then you must visit at least annnually! XO! 


Cosy said:


> Congrats, Tammy ! There is nothing like the excitement of the first baby!


First grandbaby for Erik's parents. They are OVER THE MOON!!! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

donnad said:


> Congratulations Tammy!!!! I am so happy for you!!!


Thanks Donna!


SweetMalteseAngels said:


> Oh wow~~...CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> Btw, your fur babies are too precious!!!


So sweet! Thanks!


Sylie said:


> Congratulations Tammy....:dothewave: You take such nice pictures of your beautiful babies.


I always doubt my pictures b/c I tortue those poor dogs trying to take pics of them LOL! Glad these came out good b/c they had an important message to tell!


Lacie's Mom said:


> Tammy -- you already know how excited I am for you, Erik and B&E. Fabulous news!!!
> 
> And if you have a little girl -- maybe she will grow up to marry Conor. Wouldn't that be special. LOL
> 
> Seriously -- take care of yourself and don't overdo.


hehe Lynn! Erin and I were wondering the same thing? Will Conor fall in love with a Jersey Girl??? Or become BFFS w/a Jersey boy! Thank you sweet Lynn! XO!


chichi said:


> I saw the news on Facebook first,Again congrats Tammy and Erik. This will be a wonderful time of your life,and you will be great parents.:chili::chili:


Thanks!!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

reanut1379 said:


> Congratulations! :w00t:
> 
> I'm sure B&E will be great big siblings


I think they will do a good job as big bro and sis:wub:


aksm4 said:


> Congardulations Godbless your little family
> 
> 
> Anna xo


Thank you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!! OK, so we are just a little excited for you all! Benny and Emma did a wonderful job of telling us, and they will be wonderfl big brother and sister. Hugd to all of you!!!!,


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am just thrilled for you and your husband. I know you will make wonderful parents. I am glad you had the time to make sure it was the right time for you both. And yes, Benny and Emma did a wonderful presentation of this joyous news. :Flowers 2:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations to you and Erik, both! I know you wanted to add to your family soon so I am so happy for you that it happened so quickly. I think you'll be seeing lots of pink, too!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

What exciting news! Congratulations to you & your hubby. You are so great with B&E I know that you will make fabulous parents. What a lucky little baby to be born into your family. Loved the reveal. B&E are adorable


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Tammy!!! I am so happy for you and Erik!! Congratulations!!

Benny and Emma did such a fabulous job helping their Mommy make the announcement about their new baby sister or brother! I can't wait to hear if you will be having a boy or girl.

Tammy, Emma and Benny look stunningly gorgeous in all of the pictures! They are both so ADORABLE! I hope you ... uh, I mean Benny and Emma will keep this wonderful and unique announcement ... so that one day your child can look at this and enjoy!

Sending love and hugs to all of you!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:
Congratulations!!!
So happy for you!!!
Sending hugs and prayers to you and your new bundle of joy!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

super awesome news Tammy :chili: how exciting!!!! :chili: and what cute reveal assisstants you got there :tender: they got the perfect hair cuts to go well with it too :wub: Wishing you guys all the best :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations Tammy, what wonderful news! :chili::chili::chili: I know Benny and Emma will be great brother and sister to their new baby and you and Erik are going to be great parents. I too am feeling pink. I can't wait to see how you decorate the nursery...i know it's going to be fabulous!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, Tammy! What exciting news! :chili:

And B&E did such a great job of revealing it! :wub: They got their lovely hair cuts just in time! B)


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

What wonderful news, Tammy! I am so excited and happy for you guys!!:chili::chili::yahoo:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting!!
Congrats!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

maggieh said:


> OMG OMG OMG!! OK, so we are just a little excited for you all! Benny and Emma did a wonderful job of telling us, and they will be wonderfl big brother and sister. Hugd to all of you!!!!,


 :blush::blush:Thanks Miss Maggie!!! You know I may need you to come visit and rock Benny to sleep if my arms are full with the new baby. Benny and you have quite the little bond. :wub:


CloudClan said:


> I am just thrilled for you and your husband. I know you will make wonderful parents. I am glad you had the time to make sure it was the right time for you both. And yes, Benny and Emma did a wonderful presentation of this joyous news. :Flowers 2:


 Thanks Carina! Yes...it took me a long time to get here. I really wanted to enjoy marriage, travel, time w/friends etc before starting our family. But we are both ready...actually Erik has been ready awhile now! 



LJSquishy said:


> Congratulations to you and Erik, both! I know you wanted to add to your family soon so I am so happy for you that it happened so quickly. I think you'll be seeing lots of pink, too!


 :wub:Thanks Lisa. You think PINK too?! I'm gonna have to start a poll soon!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

jenniferhope423 said:


> What exciting news! Congratulations to you & your hubby. You are so great with B&E I know that you will make fabulous parents. What a lucky little baby to be born into your family. Loved the reveal. B&E are adorable


 Thanks Jennifer! XO!


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, Tammy!!! I am so happy for you and Erik!! Congratulations!!
> 
> Benny and Emma did such a fabulous job helping their Mommy make the announcement about their new baby sister or brother! I can't wait to hear if you will be having a boy or girl.
> 
> ...


 Thank you sweet Marie! What a good idea...didn't even think to save this announcement. I'm 100% going to do that! 


joyomom said:


> :chili::chili::chili::chili:
> Congratulations!!!
> So happy for you!!!
> Sending hugs and prayers to you and your new bundle of joy!:wub::wub::wub:


 :wub::wub:


Katkoota said:


> super awesome news Tammy :chili: how exciting!!!! :chili: and what cute reveal assisstants you got there :tender: they got the perfect hair cuts to go well with it too :wub: Wishing you guys all the best :grouphug:


 Thanks Kat!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Congratulations Tammy, what wonderful news! :chili::chili::chili: I know Benny and Emma will be great brother and sister to their new baby and you and Erik are going to be great parents. I too am feeling pink. I can't wait to see how you decorate the nursery...i know it's going to be fabulous!


 OMG! Can't wait to design a nursery! So many ideas but first need to find out what we are having! :aktion033:


mamapajamas said:


> Oh, Tammy! What exciting news! :chili:
> 
> And B&E did such a great job of revealing it! :wub: They got their lovely hair cuts just in time! B)


 Aww thanks!!


aprilb said:


> What wonderful news, Tammy! I am so excited and happy for you guys!!:chili::chili::yahoo:


 Thanks April!!


cyndrae said:


> How exciting!!
> Congrats!!


 :wub:Thank you!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this Tammy! What a unique way to announce the birth of your baby!!! So very happy for you and Eric~ a little miracle from God.:heart:

I too am waiting for results from my daughter's blood test this morning to find out if she is pregnant or not. She won't get the results until sometime this afternoon. I hope for your outcome!!! 

This is an exciting time in your life. Take lots of pictures and make a scrapbook of how you are feeling and your sweet baby will have wonderful memories to look back on too!!!!

I might add that your baby has to be beautiful....with you and Eric's looks, it is going to be a showstopper!!!!!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Just now seeing this Tammy! What a unique way to announce the birth of your baby!!! So very happy for you and Eric~ a little miracle from God.:heart:
> 
> I too am waiting for results from my daughter's blood test this morning to find out if she is pregnant or not. She won't get the results until sometime this afternoon. I hope for your outcome!!!
> 
> ...


 Thanks Dianne. Such sweet things you had to say. :wub: Gosh....really praying for your daughter. I know how badly she wants and deserves a little miracle of her own. You bet I'm sending her positive thoughts and prayers. I know she has probably tried to many things to increase fertility, but I know I was drinking tons of green tea and I was also getting montly acupuncture for my overall health....not that I did these two things to increase my chances, but I know they could have helped. Fingers and paws crossed for this afternoon's results!!!!! Sending baby energy to your daughter!! XO!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats Tammy, I know you and Erik are very excited. I bet Benny and Emma will be a great big brother and sister. :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> Congrats Tammy, I know you and Erik are very excited. I bet Benny and Emma will be a great big brother and sister. :wub:


 Thanks Pat! I think they will do a great job too. Especially Emma..I can see her getting up for midnight feedings w/me. :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Tammy, 

Congrats!!!!! I'm so excited for you. My sister is 8 weeks pregnant with her first child, and my first niece or nephew. She and her hubby are like you and Erik--they enjoyed several years of marriage, travel, and raising dogs before embarking on human parenthood. They'll be 32 when the baby is born. 

I'm thinking pink for you too! You must be counting down the days until you find out!! 

Take care


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Tammy loved the reveal. Even though I found out on fb. My friend. From a mom of four I can guarantee that u will be an excellent mom to ur baby cause u are already a mom to ur fluffs. May god bless u n ur family. N I'm so happy u live close by. So that I can get to meet this baby in person. I am so excited for u. Congrats yet again. By the way 32 is a perfect age to start ur family. <3


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats Tammy, Benny, and Emma! how exciting to get a new baby in the family! love the reveal!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

zooeysmom said:


> Hi Tammy,
> 
> Congrats!!!!! I'm so excited for you. My sister is 8 weeks pregnant with her first child, and my first niece or nephew. She and her hubby are like you and Erik--they enjoyed several years of marriage, travel, and raising dogs before embarking on human parenthood. They'll be 32 when the baby is born.
> 
> ...


Oh! How exciting for your sister! She's right behind me. Hope she's feeling well! 


uniquelovdolce said:


> Tammy loved the reveal. Even though I found out on fb. My friend. From a mom of four I can guarantee that u will be an excellent mom to ur baby cause u are already a mom to ur fluffs. May god bless u n ur family. N I'm so happy u live close by. So that I can get to meet this baby in person. I am so excited for u. Congrats yet again. By the way 32 is a perfect age to start ur family. <3


Thanks my friend! You are an amazing Mom. I always have thought that about you. You have lots to teach me! XO! Ps..can't wait to see you next Friday! YAh!


mfa said:


> congrats Tammy, Benny, and Emma! how exciting to get a new baby in the family! love the reveal!!:wub::wub::wub:


thanks Florence!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Big Congratulations to all of you. I am so thrilled you decided to share the great news with us.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Big Congratulations to all of you. I am so thrilled you decided to share the great news with us.


 Thanks Reva!!! I couldn't wait to announce our news to my SM family! :wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

TAMMY!!!! OMG I am soooooooooooo excited for you and your husband and B&E too!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news...I LOVE how B&E announced it...super cute. CONGRATULATIONS my friend!!! Looking forward to finding out whether it's a boy or girl! :wub::wub::wub: I'm thinking PINK too...a little girlfriend for baby Conor!!! :wub:


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

YAY! That is so exciting! Congrats!! The cuts are cute too!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS TAMMY AND ERIC!!!! You are going to be the bestest mommy ever. I can imagine you with your little belly - I think you'll be like those cute pregnant ladies that don't look pregnant from behind and who hardly show in the front too. A colleague of mine had to convince me that she was 7 months along becuase I swear I didn't see any belly. Well, either way, this is super exciting news!!! I'm glad that you are enjoying your pregnance now that you got the first few weeks our of the way. Thanks so much for sharing - I had a feeling this was going to be some very special news that Benny and Emma had and wow, it sure was! Congratulations once again!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

awww big congratulations to you


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> TAMMY!!!! OMG I am soooooooooooo excited for you and your husband and B&E too!!!!!!!!!!! This is such amazing news...I LOVE how B&E announced it...super cute. CONGRATULATIONS my friend!!! Looking forward to finding out whether it's a boy or girl! :wub::wub::wub: I'm thinking PINK too...a little girlfriend for baby Conor!!! :wub:


Thanks sweetness! Yes a girlfriend for Conor would be a match made in SM heaven! 


lilygirl said:


> YAY! That is so exciting! Congrats!! The cuts are cute too!


:wub::wub:


Johita said:


> OMG!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS TAMMY AND ERIC!!!! You are going to be the bestest mommy ever. I can imagine you with your little belly - I think you'll be like those cute pregnant ladies that don't look pregnant from behind and who hardly show in the front too. A colleague of mine had to convince me that she was 7 months along becuase I swear I didn't see any belly. Well, either way, this is super exciting news!!! I'm glad that you are enjoying your pregnance now that you got the first few weeks our of the way. Thanks so much for sharing - I had a feeling this was going to be some very special news that Benny and Emma had and wow, it sure was! Congratulations once again!


Edith sweetie...thank you! Well I'm definitely getting a belly already! It's crazy reading what is to come next! :w00t: but it's exciting! 
So...am I gonna see you next Friday?! For progressive show or SM dinner? Say yes! 


bellasmummy said:


> awww big congratulations to you


Thanks!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

What GREAT news. HUGE congrtulations to you and your husband, and of course to Benny and Emma...who look absolutely gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh! Oh! Oh! WONDERFUL NEWS! Congratulations to you all!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww Tammy. Congratulations to you and Erick. A Leo baby!!! You'll be in my prayers, sweet girl. Glad you're feeling better now.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Kara said:


> What GREAT news. HUGE congrtulations to you and your husband, and of course to Benny and Emma...who look absolutely gorgeous by the way.


 Thank you!!! Love your happy siggy btw!


Madison's Mom said:


> Oh! Oh! Oh! WONDERFUL NEWS! Congratulations to you all!


 :wub:Thanks!!:wub:


KAG said:


> Aww Tammy. Congratulations to you and Erick. A Leo baby!!! You'll be in my prayers, sweet girl. Glad you're feeling better now.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


 Yup! A Leo baby!!! Very excited!!! Thanks Kerry!!!! XO!


----------



## philipjames (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re:*

So cute........Thanks for sharing.


----------

